

YC W12 Shoptiques PR Hack - peterdelahunty
http://www.papermag.com/2012/08/free_hugs_courtesy_of_shoptiqu.php
Shoptiques offers free hugs from Models to people in New York
======
orph
I don't get it. The site is obviously targetted at women, why send out booth
bunnies to hug men? In pink t-shirts no less, instead of trendy boutique
fashion?

